# What kind of dog do I have? Plz help...



## beyond305 (May 24, 2010)

okay im pretty sure my dog is a pitbull, im jus not sure what type. I got her with no papers, a friend of mine got her for me from a friend of hers lol Any help will suffice. Sorry if this was the wrong section, wasnt sure where to post it..Thanks guys !


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Without a pedigree you will never know. My guess she is some kind of pitbull mix..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yep. Its a pitbull, could be a mix you'll never know.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

The cute type? There is only one pit bull. Just different colors.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yepp she is definatly a pittie. How old is she? Can you find out what the parents looked like? That would help you out some.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I agree with Pit Bull or pit mix. But without papers you'll never know for sure.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Well she does not look like a bully if you are talking type I guess to the general public there is a few different looks. She looks like a pit or pit mix but again you will never know so i have to go with the cute type too! lol


----------



## ralford08 (Oct 7, 2008)

With the very loose lips and wrinkling around her nose she looks more like a boxer mix to me.


----------



## Menzie6 (May 24, 2010)

Hey - she kind of looks like our male - Spinner.. (of course Spinner is older)


----------

